# Rhinestone Transfers on Burnout T-Shirt



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello All,

One of the newbie's here again. How do you apply rhinestone transfer designs to burnout t-shirts using a heat press?

I have already destroyed one shirt and I have searched the threads but haven't found anything that specifically answers this question.

Thanks Again for your help.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Is the temp too high? Too much pressure? When you say destroyed, just what do you mean?


----------



## N8stlkr (Dec 12, 2009)

Are you using Centigrate or Fahrenheit 180 degree C=356 degree F.I made this mistake when I first started fortunately I was using test scraps


----------



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

I put rhinestone designs on burnout shirts and have not had any issue with doing so. I have my heatpress set at 350 degrees and place a tephlon sheet between the shirt and also put one over the top of the design. I press for 20 seconds. Works every time.


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you for all of the replies. My mistake was not placing a sheet inside of the shirt. I was unsure if simply placing a sheet in between the shirt would be enough since I had all of the glue seeping through the back an onto the base of my press.

The one that was ruined has glue on the inside of the shirt all the way through the back and I had to pull it apart because it was a large transfer. (I will remember this mistake. )

I have done another transfer on a burnout t and it worked out just fine.

Thanks again to all that replied.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

i usually iron on at the 160c degree and time is 10 second and it's perfect!!!


----------



## pds77777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Try calling the folks at Arizona Rhinestone - rhinestones, screen printing, and custom shirts in Gilbert, AZ - custom rhinestone shirts Gilbert, they seem to really know whats going on with rhinestone motifs.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

When you say destroyed, just what do you mean?
Please tell us need more information


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

hot fix motif said:


> When you say destroyed, just what do you mean?
> Please tell us need more information


She said she had glue seeping through to the back of the shirt and onto her heat press which ruined the shirt. She just needed to put something between the shirt so that didn't happen.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

CocoVee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One of the newbie's here again. How do you apply rhinestone transfer designs to burnout t-shirts using a heat press?
> 
> ...


Glad you got it figured out, I just finished pressing 150 burnouts and this is what I always do for Burnouts.

For black burnouts I lower my time by 5 secounds

I always place a object inside the shirt to catch the extra glue seepage as well as cover the top of the burnout with a protective sheet as well.

The Rhinestuds will have the most glue seepage as those lil cups are totally filled with clear glue and when that metal heats up and warms up that glue,, it flowes, like crazy.

Make sure when you use rhinestuds to check the insert that goes inside the tshirt so you are not putting it back in the shirt with glue on it to heat up again.

I use a mr easer white blue block to get rid of the glue on a teflon sheet each time i press, just do a nice lil pass over your teflon, or other product, to make sure you are not putting a object back in the shirt with glue on it.

Burnouts can be the most delicate but some of the most beautiful and these are in extreme high demand for us this summer.

Go slow and have fun.
Sandy jo


----------

